# EXO terra Glow light. ? Max bulb??



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

anyone know whats the safest max wattage that can be used in a exo terra glow light??? 

cheers


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Small 100W, Medium 150W, Large 200W, as it says in the instruction manual http://www.exo-terra.com/download/product_manuals/Glow_Light.pdf


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

Graham said:


> Small 100W, Medium 150W, Large 200W, as it says in the instruction manual http://www.exo-terra.com/download/product_manuals/Glow_Light.pdf


Thanks Graham. i have a medium so i can put a 100w spot in there no probs.

hope all is well with you. I'm using SPS without any issues.!


----------

